# Some birds photographed



## har134 (Jul 7, 2013)

deleted


----------



## John_O (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice work harishankar. #1 might be underexposed by about 1/3 stop (picky) Great job with showing detail not easy in bird images! and with DOF.


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2013)

harishankar...My love for the crow/raven has been enhanced by your fantastic pictures of them.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 7, 2013)

These are purely excellent. I like the hawk, and each crow has its own personality.

The focus draw on these pictures is definitely a highlight — is that manually done? Wow.


----------



## har134 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks, all. 

Yes, for focussing on the subject, I cropped these photos. All were taken with the 18-135mm kit lens of my 550D on max zoom and autofocus.


----------



## PiP (Jul 8, 2013)

Great photos! I particulary like the Indian Jungle Crow


----------



## har134 (Jul 8, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Great photos! I particulary like the Indian Jungle Crow



Thank you!


----------



## WackedWes (Aug 11, 2013)

Love the picture of that hawk, you got it in a beautiful pose


----------



## WackedWes (Sep 8, 2013)

These are great, however I'd have cropped the first two with more space behind their tales. You caught the second one in a wonderful pose though, clearly cawing.


----------



## godofwine (Sep 17, 2013)

Love this omnivore. I have one dancing across a skeleton in one of my novels. Cool pics


----------



## tinacrabapple (Nov 16, 2013)

What great profiles!


----------



## har134 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------

